# Problem PHP unter Suse Linux installieren



## InFlame (3. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem PHP4 unter Linux zu installieren.
Nach dem befehl "./configure" kommt folgendes:


```
loading cache ./config.cache
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking whether gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for AIX... no
checking if compiler supports -R... no
checking if compiler supports -Wl,-rpath,... yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for gawk... gawk
checking for bison... no
checking for byacc... no
configure: warning: You will need bison if you want to regenerate the PHP parsers.
checking for flex... lex
checking for yywrap in -ll... no
checking lex output file root... ./configure: lex: command not found
configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
```

danach ist schluss.... was mach ich falsch? Wie bekomm ich denn php nun zum laufen

Vielen vielen dank für die Hilfe im Voraus

InFlame


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. November 2003)

Dir fehlen ein paar Softwarevorraussetzungen, die Du brauchst, um PHP zu erstellen. Aber wieso lädst Du Dir nicht einfach ein vorkompiliertes Paket runter, das ist i.d.R. einfacher zu installieren.


----------



## InFlame (3. November 2003)

? hab halt die datei von php.net runtergeladen... seh auch nicht, das es da etwas anderes gibt...


----------



## Christian Fein (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von InFlame _
> *? hab halt die datei von php.net runtergeladen... seh auch nicht, das es da etwas anderes gibt... *


Hast dich auf der Seite aber nicht gut genug umgeschaut denn
wenn du auf Installationsanleitung klickst landest du 
frueher oder spaeter auf dieser Seite:

http://www.php.net/manual/de/install.unix.php

da steht

```
Erforderliche Kenntnisse und Software:

    *

      Grundlegende UNIX-Kenntnisse (Sie sollten in der Lage sein, mit "make" und einem C-Compiler umzugehen, wenn Sie kompilieren)
    *

      Einen ANSI C Compiler (wenn Sie kompilieren)
    *

      flex (zum kompilieren)
    *

      bison (zum kompilieren)
    *

      Einen Web Server
    *

      Alle modulspezifischen Komponenten (wie z.B. gd, pdf libs, etc.)
```

lex hoert sich nach flex an, da würde ich meine Such beginnen (Yast Softwarepackete Installieren).


Man page von lex 

```
NAME
       flex - fast lexical analyzer generator

SYNOPSIS
       flex  [-bcdfhilnpstvwBFILTV78+? -C[aefFmr] -ooutput -Ppre_
       fix -Sskeleton] [--help --version] [filename ...]

OVERVIEW
       This manual describes flex, a tool for generating programs
       that   perform   pattern-matching  on  text.   The  manual
       includes both tutorial and reference sections:

...
```
aha lex ist flex. 

prüfen ob das Packet installiert ist

$ rpm -q -a | grep lex

Wenn ja, dann wunderbar, jetzt kannst du überprüfen ob dein User überhaupt 
rechte hat flex zu nutzen.

$ su -c' ls -la `which lex` '
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            4 Nov 19  2002 /usr/bin/lex -> flex

wenn du ausfuehrrecht hast, dann such auf der php.net Seite nach Bugs mit
deiner Version
$  flex --version
flex version 2.5.4


----------



## Fabian H (3. November 2003)

Und noch von der Download-Startseite (ganz oben):


> We do not distribute UNIX/Linux binaries. Most Linux distributions come with PHP these days, so if you do not want to compile your own, go to your distribution's download site.



Es sollte aber unter SuSE kein problem sein. (Bei mir war's nur ein Problem, die mitgelieferten Binaries wieder zu deinstallieren  )


----------



## Christian Fein (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *Und noch von der Download-Startseite (ganz oben):
> 
> 
> Es sollte aber unter SuSE kein problem sein. (Bei mir war's nur ein Problem, die mitgelieferten Binaries wieder zu deinstallieren  ) *



checkinstall


----------



## InFlame (3. November 2003)

ich bin doch so blöd! natürlich... ich hab ja bei der installation von suse gesagt, er soll php gleich mitinstallieren.....
somit wäre das geklärt....
aber wie bekomm ich das jetzt mit dem apache zum laufen

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *checkinstall  *


In der Tat - das Programm nutze ich auch. Für Leute, die viel von Hand selbst compilieren (so wie ich) ist es unentbärlich  - Kategorie: Muss vorhanden sein. 

Nachteil ist nur, wenn man vor'm dpkg -r prgname vergisst, Backups des/der Konfig-File/s zu erstellen


----------



## InFlame (4. November 2003)

hat sich erledigt 

vielen vielen dank für die hilfe


----------

